# Question about non-derailing turnouts???



## Gromet (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm a O gauge about to add an HO line on my O gauge layout. I went to buy some track today. My LHS recommended Bachman EZ Track. It is easy and will be a good match with my Lionel Fastback. 

When we discussed switches he explained that they didn't have the non-derailing feature that I am used to on O gauge switches. I asked if any of the HO companies track had this feature. He didn't think so. After speaking with some of the other guys in thru shop they said that there might be an Atlas product that I could wire up with any switch that would give me the non-derailing feature. 

Is this true, do no HO track turnouts have this feature? 
Is there such a product that I could add to the Bachman ez switch to give me this feature?

Thanks,
Gromet


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been in HO all of my life. I have never seen or heard of a "non derailing feature". What is it in O scale. I am switching all of my turnouts to Peco. My derailments are not do to the turnout. but to me forgetting to reset them and then driving a train thru them.


----------



## Gromet (Oct 27, 2011)

In O Gauge. The turnout will automatically switch when a train approaches to the correct setting to avoid a derailment.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

OK yes that is a product that will do that In HO. I will try to find a link to in.

Found it


----------



## Gromet (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks,

I will look into that. 

Here are some pics of the layout so far. 

























Gromet


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW Gromet you do have some room there for the trains. Very nice layout too. I like the raised part of the track with the foam base. Looks nice. Man I wish I had a basement like that. Hell! I wish I had a house never mind the basement. Ha! 
Glad to have you with us Gromet and hope you'll keep us posted with your progress on the RR. Pete
Sum Ting Wong with the videos. They don't want to load for me. I did see the two steamers and they look great. The sound and the smoke is nice too. I like the trolley too. Pete


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*1/87th scale(HO)*

am I'm in the wrong forum?
Regards,
tr1
Nice video though/& sound too!


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Gromet, I'm not aware of any brand of HO scale track, which has a non-derailing turnout. I think with some brands it could be accomplished, with the proper sensors to detect a train is approaching, and then lining up the mechanical and electrical to prevent derailments and short circuits. 

In HO scale, I know that Marklin turnouts have a built-in non-derailing feature. Marklin turnouts have spring loaded points. So no matter what direction a train approaches the turnout, the train wheels just move the points over, preventing any derailments. And because Marklin is a 3-rail track (just like Lionel), there is no chance of a short circuit when a train approaches. This even works with all manual turnouts that Marklin makes. No need to have an electric turnout (like the Post war 022 Lionel switch, and the extra wiring, etc). The Marklin turnouts are more like the modern FasTrack turnouts in this regard. It's just spring loaded to move over the points when necessary. 

Howard


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

tr1 said:


> am I'm in the wrong forum?
> Regards,
> tr1
> Nice video though/& sound too!


He's adding HO to his O layout, so yes he's on the right forum. 


Gromet, You can do a non derailing turnout with the right switch machine and the right switch controller.
Southern has pointed out one possible unit.


----------

